# Certified Letter



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well many of you may remember how excited I was to finally take in a larger animal (Bison). Unfortunately at that time the customer didn't have the half down deposit and only gave me $100 and said he would have the rest in a couple weeks. So knowing that I am dealing with a specimen that has already been sitting out to long, I just went ahead and got it fleshed, salted and sent to the tannery. The tannery had it back to me in about a month and a half, still hadn't receieved the remaining deposit money so I called him up and he said a couple weeks. A month went by and didn't hear from him so I tried contacting him again and left a Vmail. Another 2-3 weeks have gone by and still nothing so I called an left another Vmail today. I have $300 out of my own pocket so far and will not complete the mount until I get the rest of the deposit so now I am thinking it is getting to the point where I have to send a certified letter to him giving him another 30 days to pay the deposit or I will be forced to sell the cape. Or at this point since it has been so hard to get money out of him should I ask for a couple hundred more than the deposit? I just have this gut feeling that things aren't going to turn out good. Does anyone have a copy of any letters that they have used to make my intentions clear? I am early in this game and hate to lose a customer but than again do I really want this kind of customer.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

That sucks Chris, I would ask for enough deposit(in check or money order form) to cover all the materials plus the tanning. Don't forget to charge him the cost of sending the Certified also send it restricted delivery, that way He has to sign for it, not just anyone.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Brian Jones said:


> That sucks Chris, I would ask for enough deposit(in check or money order form) to cover all the materials plus the tanning. Don't forget to charge him the cost of sending the Certified also send it restricted delivery, that way He has to sign for it, not just anyone.




ad chris being we used to talk on a daily bases, and hearing the good stuff straight from your mouth, i wouldn't even give this guy a month. standard pay periods are every two weeks. give him just that. two weeks to send you the deposit or the cost of your expenses, what ever is more. if he fails to respond, it looks to me that you have your self a bison for the show room. screw this guy, hes a idiot. i hope your contract has a clause about forfeiture of the animal if there is refusal/failure to pay. it might also help to have it in the certified letter.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You left enough messages, a letter won't make him do anything. You should have done nothing until you got money for materials. Don't ever do anything until deposits are paid.
Be sure to mention in the letter, that he can pay his tanning bill, and pick it up. Or he can buy it off ebay for the tanning price.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> You left enough messages, a letter won't make him do anything. You should have done nothing until you got money for materials. Don't ever do anything until deposits are paid.
> Be sure to mention in the letter, that he can pay his tanning bill, and pick it up. Or he can buy it off ebay for the tanning price.


paul i think hes worried about legal action, thats why he wants to send a certified letter.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> paul i think hes worried about legal action, thats why he wants to send a certified letter.


 
Exactly. I don't want to just sell it than have the guy sue me for a new bison. I want to go through the legal hoops to make sure I am covered. He did already sign a sheet that I have, that he has 30 days from moment of contact to pick up the animal when it is finished. So I want to give the guy one last chance even though I feel I've been more than co-operative. Does anyone have an idea what a letter of this nature should look like? Letters of this nature are not my specialty.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

chris i think you might have better response on it on taxinet


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Chris, I don't think it's proper to post what you are going to put in the letter here. Neil has a good idea to go where its talked about more openly then should be done here.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Paul Thompson said:


> Chris, I don't think it's proper to post what you are going to put in the letter here. Neil has a good idea to go where its talked about more openly then should be done here.


Ok Thanks Guys!!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Set the tanned hide aside and when he calls you which he eventually will tell him what the bill is and have him pick it up.

Ganzer


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Mr Buffalo Killer

Sorry that we keep missing each other. I've tried contacting you on more than a few occasions but we just can't seem to connect. 

Your Buffalo cape is ready to go. The tannery will only guarantee that it will be mountable for one year, and it's been __ __ months already so the clock is ticking. 

Since you haven't been able to pay the _deposit _in full, I now require payment in _full _before any work will begin.

Eagerly awaiting your reply.

Sincerely

Chris Kliner

Certify that. Now you have both a deadline for him to make good and an exit strategy for no longer having to work on this mount. 

One month before the Tannery's guarantee expires, send one last certified letter...

For sale on E-bay, One tanned Buffalo cape.

You have 30 days left!

Chris

Then do what Merganzer said.

Mitch


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Mitch. I quickly put together a draft tonight. My boss is a lawyer and is good with words so I am going to have him review it tomorrow.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry to change the subject but for the life of me I cant understand the thinking of someone to take the time, effort and money to take a trophy like that and then just walk away, I dont care how broke I was, I would be mowing your lawn or washing your truck to even it up with you. "Good Luck" getting your cash. Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Mitch, you put it nicer then I would have.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I took a few animals to my bird/animal guy last year. I gave him 1/2 down. I was working steady and never thought I would be laid off. Now, six months without a pay check. It doesn't take long for the bills to pile up on your back. Feeding his family might be more important than the hide right now.I know that isn't your problem though. Like stated before, send him a letter and offer him a couple of options and then do what you need to do. Taxidermy is a luxury item.
Lesson #1- never, NEVER take in any work without 1/2 down or do not start any work without 1/2 down.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

duxdog said:


> I took a few animals to my bird/animal guy last year. I gave him 1/2 down. I was working steady and never thought I would be laid off. Now, six months without a pay check. It doesn't take long for the bills to pile up on your back. Feeding his family might be more important than the hide right now.I know that isn't your problem though. Like stated before, send him a letter and offer him a couple of options and then do what you need to do. Taxidermy is a luxury item.
> Lesson #1- never, NEVER take in any work without 1/2 down or do not start any work without 1/2 down.


 
Ya I understand there are many out there that are not recieving there steady pay checks and I can deal with that, if he would just let me know. But to just sit back and not do anything is what is upsetting me. I am a super easy and understanding guy to work with, as long as I am talked to and not ignored.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

If this goes up for sale, please shoot me a PM!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Paul Thompson said:


> Mitch, you put it nicer then I would have.


 
I look at things is like this,...


You get Thousands of chances to be the "Hard Ass".

You only get one chance to be the "Nice Guy".

"Nice Guy" has a far better chance of getting paid.

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah but but... being a hard ass can be fun:lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I know. Maybe that's why the Hardass to Nice Guy ratio is so out of whack.

In business and in life, fun rarely gets the bills paid.


----------

